# Gator hunting



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Can somebody let me know the process in obtaining license, permit, etc.? I live in GA, but don't know the 1st step in being able to take a gator. I'd like to this year and want to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Philbow (Apr 30, 2010)

The first step is to go to:
https://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.g.../service/customeraccount1.asp?hdnAction=Displ   and set up a quota hunt account. Then when the application period begins (I think it opens in July, but don't trust me on that) apply for your choice of alligator hunt region. It will probably require at least one and maybe up to 4 rejection points, years, to finally get chosen for your selected region. 

As an alternative method you might be able to contact a "nuisance trapper" and arange a "hunt" on his nuisance alligator permit. But then it is his gator and you will have to arrange to buy it from him along with all his other fees.


----------



## gdhall (May 3, 2010)

Good luck getting a permit this year. I've been denied the last 3 years.  Of course, that is for the Seminole region.


----------



## crocket1 (May 11, 2010)

You better be prepaired to wait at least 3 years.  That seems to be the average for drawing a permit.  The DNR web site will point you in the right direction.  Look at the maps of the different areas and decide on what area you want to put in for.  Once you get a tag and get after em you will be hooked.  Lots of fun.


----------



## gatorstick (Jul 5, 2010)

Might also apply for a SC permit. Their rules mirror Georgia, they have many very large gators and if drawn, a non res permit will run you around $350. SC offers priority points  if you're not drawn, so over time you will get a permit.

 Florida has tags available RIGHT NOW! The problem is they want $1020 for a non res for 2 gators. If you have family or friends in Fl that are residents & will get on the boat & hunt with you, the res permit is $272 and the helpers lic is $52.50. Much better deal.

http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Alligator_index.htm


----------

